# Help needed with telescopic baton



## Secur1 (Dec 26, 2006)

Hi ppl

I recently purchased a 26" no-name baton and i have a bit of a problem with it. After i force fully extend it, it's a major pain in the behind to close the damn thing. 
Now i know it's ment to stay open and locked in the fully extended position untill i apply direct force to the top, but this thing has to be pounded to the ground 3-4 times until i manage to close it... And i ain't exactly a small man (6.1 and almost 200 pounds) so strength isn't the issue here.
I tried spraying it with some WD-40 between the joints and let it sit for a while (2-3) days but it didn't do anything.

So any ideas from fellow S.O.'s or any of the L.E.O.'s frequenting this forum ?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Duff72 (Dec 26, 2006)

i have an ASP and i close it the same way, kind of a pain try using less force when opening it. A light flick is all you need


----------



## Secur1 (Dec 26, 2006)

Damn i was thinking of buying an ASP in hope that being branded batons would behave better....


----------



## bill_n_opus (Dec 27, 2006)

Keep in mind that wd-40 isn't a lubricant per se last time I checked ... it cleans but then dries up. You then have to apply a lube to the cleaned out part. 

That's why in bike maintenance the first thing they always mention is that when you clean your bike chain, don't use wd-40 and expect it to lubricate. 

So, try out a lube for your baton and see if that works ... if not, could be a design issue or a defect perhaps. 

Good luck.


----------



## D MacAlpine (Dec 27, 2006)

I've always been instructed NOT to apply any lubricant to friction lock batons (this is a metal one I take it?). Disassemble and clean only, no oil or grease. If you lube them you run the risk of the sections unlocking whilst extended - and then you're in trouble.

Unlocking is down to technique; have you tried holding it "upside down" (butt against your thumb) in your fist and putting in a good, sharp, stabbing strike on the ground (nothing softer than concrete preferably) whilst quickly squatting (back straight - health & safety!) so that you drop your whole body at the same time as the baton? If you've extended it like you mean it and it has locked out properly it will need a fair old thump to unlock!

HTH


----------



## Malpaso (Dec 27, 2006)

Hit the tip on the ground at an angle, not straight down. That will loosen the sections. Then push straight down. Think of it as breaking a seal, since the sections are tapered, which causes friction to hold them together.


----------



## stdlrf11 (Dec 27, 2006)

Unscrew the endcap.
There will be a piece of metal that looks like two springs bent into a diamond shape. 
The closer the springs are, less force is required to open it, which means less force would be required to open it.
The farther apart they are, the more force is required to open it, and so on.

Wipe off all that wd40 and put it back together.

Hope this helps,
stdlrf11


----------



## Tactical Sponge (Dec 27, 2006)

bill_n_opus said:


> Keep in mind that wd-40 isn't a lubricant per se last time I checked ... it cleans but then dries up.


WD-40 does indeed contain a lubricant that does not dry up (mineral oil).[1] I do not think it is a good lube for bike chains because it is too light. It does not resist dirt or stay put as well as specialized chain lubes.


----------



## slick228 (Dec 27, 2006)

Save your sanity and purchase a Monadnock Autolock Baton with Super Grip. There is a button at the end of the handle that collapses the baton.


----------



## Secur1 (Dec 27, 2006)

slick228 said:


> Save your sanity and purchase a Monadnock Autolock Baton with Super Grip. There is a button at the end of the handle that collapses the baton.



Now that does look interesting  Thanks Slick

Any idea on a reputable dealer that will ship one internationaly ? 
I found 2 types
[font=verdana,arial,helvetica]*Monadnock Positive Lock Expandable Batons
*and
[/font][font=verdana,arial,helvetica]*Monadnock AutoLock Baton 

*But i can't find any more info on them, like what is the legth of the baton when retracted, which is very important to me, as i do not want to advertise the fact that i carry it. This to me is a "last line of defence" weapon only to be used if someone pulls a knife on me....

EDIT: This is the best candidate for me http://www.yourcuttingboard.com/store/AutoLock-21-Safety-Tip-SuperGrip-Black-Chrome-p-6593.html
[/font]


----------



## Echo63 (Dec 28, 2006)

when i did my expandable baton course we were told to lubricate the batons with graphite powder
extend the baton very lightly, unscrew the tailcap, puff some graphite powder in, put the endcap back on
then "pump" the expanding sections in and out a few times holding onto the little weighted tip and the tailcap
just to blow the powder around a bit 

or just buy a monadnock autolock


----------

